
US sales of Tesla Model 3 plunge 74% in January according to outside estimate - bronson
https://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-tesla-sales-plung-20190201-story.html
======
jmcguckin
More likely, US registrations declined that month as numerous model 3’s are
diverted to foreign markets.

